# gender selection - anyone try it?



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi. Has anyone tried to determine the gender of their baby through throughtful conception efforts? Has it worked? Is this ethical? What do you do for a boy? For a girl?

Just beginning to consider this.


----------



## sarahloughmiller (May 22, 2004)

I looked at the Chinese Birth Calendar which is supposed to be pretty accurate. I have to get preg this month to have a girl, so we are really trying! I think thoughtful conception efforts is fine, I don't know about people who acctually medicaly choose the sex of the baby. It seems weird to go through and get rid of the ones that are a specific sex.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Well, we didn't do it on *purpose* but we were sucessful.

I read the book (can't remember title) about gender selection. Anyway, you were supposed to bd as close to ovulation as possible for a boy, at least three days before for a girl.

DD was a 4 days before ovulation baby.
DS was a day of ovulation baby.

According to this "method" you are more likely to be succesful when trying for a girl (because if you bd 4-5 days out, you will *probably* either have a girl or not get pg, but if you bd on day of, there is a much higher likelihood of getting pg).

I have no morral qualms w/this type of thing. We just didn't care enough to schedule sex, lol.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

BTW for the Chinese Birth Calandar for me, one was right, one was wrong (remember to use your "Chinese" age, btw). So, 50%.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

What exactly is your chinese age? I looked it up, I was 20 yrs old when I got pregnant with my DD, concieved in June. But that said I should have had a boy? Maybe I am wrong on the age thing? Some guidance would be cool, as we want a boy this time around..


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

DH had no preference, but I did so I tried Shettles. It's basically the try 3-5 days before O for a girl, day of for boy. I guess it worked, 'cause we've got two DDs!


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

I looked up that Lunar Calander, and it was right for myself and my sister 5 out of 6 times! We want a boy this time... So I think that we will try and see how well that idea works..


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I haven't tried the method but I am about to start trying. DH finally agreed to kinda sorta TTC. No BC and being open to pregnancy basically. I have two boys and since this will probably be our last I am at least going to give it an honest effort to conceive a girl. It is win win. I might get my girl and since trying for a girl you time it days before O and no sex at O, chances of conception are lower. I just ordered the book and started charting.







I never thought DH would finally agree to let me have another baby. Men are such suckers for sex. He left it at "well, it is really important to you so I'll just leave it up to you" After him resisting for so long because he thinks we aren't ready for another, I asked him "so what will it take, when will you consider us ready?" When he couldn't answer that question he realized that now is as good of a time as any. We have a house, make good money, the boys are good ages to have another and I don't have many childbearing years left. He put it all together finally and said OK!

Sorry, I'm a little excited today, he told me last noght for sure that it was OK to have another.


----------



## zaftigmama (Feb 13, 2004)

I tried using Shettles' book, and it didn't work for us. The first time we were trying I wanted a girl. So, we had sex about 3 - 4 days before I ovulated, and then I panicked that DH's sperm wouldn't live that long, and we had sex the day I ovulated. I was sure that last time would result in a boy, but we had a girl. Maybe from the previous sex there some girly sperm still hanging around that got to my egg first, who knows.

The second time, I really wanted another girl. We had sex what I thought was 3 - 4 days before O, and then as I continued to chart, I realized it was actually 5 or so days. I thought there was no way I'd get pregnant that month, and when I did, I was sure it was a girl. But, it was our son.

My cycles are very regular, and my charts are crystal clear about when I ovulate, etc.,. We have been use FAM to both avoid and acheive pregnancy for 8 years. But I don't truly believe that timing has much to do with gender.

When I looked at a website about Shettles, it mentioned a different fertility expert (Elizabeth Whelan) who believes the exact opposite of Shettles, and that having sex closer to O results in girls. So, who knows? It's a 50-50 shot.

Good luck!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama*
Hi. Has anyone tried to determine the gender of their baby through throughtful conception efforts? Has it worked? Is this ethical? What do you do for a boy? For a girl?

Just beginning to consider this.

I'm trying it this time. Trying it very loosely as I don't know that it has that much effect. I am trying the Shettles method and am eagerly awaiting the book in the mail. So far this month I am just BD'ing whatever but we quit as soon as I started having EWCM and will abstain until a day or so after I O. I already have two boys and DH says only one more baby (and he is still hessitant about that but he did say yes!) so I'm trying to get a girl. I'm also thinking about possibly adopting from china or get a little AA girl locally (it infuriates me that they are harder to place, makes no sense to me, makes me sick inside, a baby is a baby, UGH! But that belongs in another forum LOL!) Look at my ovusoft chart everyone, tell me what you think. I think I O'd yesterday and my temp today is above the coverline. I guess it will take a couple more days to know for sure that I O'd but all the signs pointed to it. Please check out my Ovusoft chart (the FF one isn't as good IMO) I am so curious to hear comments









oops! I just noticed I already replied in this thread, oh well, I'll let it be,


----------

